# Netzlaufwerke über win xp



## TerraX10 (2. Februar 2012)

Hiho,

Ich wollte mal ne kleine frage in den Raum stellen da ich nichts wirkliches über dieses thema gefunden hab...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich über Windows Xp eine Automatisierte Fehlermeldung per email, zu zu schicken fals z.B ein bestimmtes Netzlaufwerk die Verbindung zum Server verliert?

Mfg


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

von Windows XP direkt gibt es m.W. keine Funktion.

Ansonsten musst du nach einem Programm googeln, dass das Laufwerk triggert und sobald es nicht mehr verfügbar ist (ping landet im TIme-Out), sendet es eine E-Mail

mfg
bo


----------



## TerraX10 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

so ein Programm find ich irgendwie nicht =(

mfg


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (2. Februar 2012)

Kurz gegoogelt...

http://www.networkautomation.com/au...ggers/All_Available_Triggers/File_Watcher.htm

Vllt kann man eine Mail abschließend absenden.

Wie möchtest du es denn nutzen?
Vllt. können wir dir andere Alternative nennen.


----------



## TerraX10 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich möcht garnichts nutzen  Das war mein Auftrag :/
Ich bin nur ne Praktikantin die keine Ahnung davon hat :/ 
Normal sitz ich nur am Empfang rum aber musste jetzt eben mal was anderes machen ...

Wie vorhin schon gesagt... Wenn die Verbindung von dem einen Server da weg ist oder abbricht soll eine email an den Administrator gesendet werden :/ So habs ich jedenfalls verstanden :/ 
Mir wurde zwar gesagt, dass das nur selten passiert, aber wenns passiert sollte man davon sofort benachrichtigt werden .... Das sei nicht gut


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (2. Februar 2012)

TerraX10 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Verbindung von dem einen Server da weg ist oder abbricht soll eine email an den Administrator gesendet werden



:-D

Schlimm genug, dass der Admin das nicht selbst macht.
Zumal er es dann nicht mit einem XP System, sondern eher einer Serverversion macht und da gibt es sicher ein paar Alternativen

mfg
bo


----------



## TerraX10 (2. Februar 2012)

kashikomari mashita ! Ich richte es aus  Hab davon wirklich keine Ahnung 

arigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

würde hier als Admin erstmal mit der Fehlersuche anfangen. Warum bricht die Verbindung weg? Von welcher Seite gibts es Probleme (Server oder Client)? Passiert dies bei anderen Maschinen auch?

An Hand dieser Kriterien kann man dann ne Software suchen oder selbst schreiben, die den Fehlerfall entsprechend behandelt.

Mein Lösungsansatz aus dem Bauch heraus (als Programmierer und Admin):
Bei einem Server Problem das ganze über Nagios / Icinga mit den entsprechenden Checks einbauen.
Bei Client Problemen ein kleines C-Programm schreiben, das eine Datei vom Share liest. Bei einem Fehler wird die Mail versand. Das Programm wird über den Taskplaner jede ganze / halbe / viertel Stunde aufgerufen (je nach Dringlichkeit) und läuft dann im Hintergrund durch.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## TerraX10 (3. Februar 2012)

Hiho nochmal ,

alsoo mein Chef meinte jetzt das ist keine dringliche angelegenheit deswegen soll ich dafür ne Lösungen suchen weils momenten keine andere Arbeit gibt 

Er meinte ich soll irgendwie nach einem Script googlen und schauen ob ich dazu ne lösung finde =( 
Er hat auch gesagt es muss nichts fertiges sein, aber ich soll einfach mal suchen... Aber ich finde einfach nichts  Das einzige was er mir noch gesagt hat ist, dass das ganze unter LINUX läuft ... Aber wirklich Weitergebracht hat mich das auch nicht 

Das Script sollte irgendwie sowas können wie...
    - Überprüfen ob verbunden
    - Überprüfen ob zugriff
    - Überprüfen ob vorhanden
    - Überprüfen ob Daten älter als 1ne woche sind, wenn ja Fehlermeldung in Log ablegen

Fals Fehler vorhanden sind ablegen in einen Log diesen dann per email versenden ..

So hat er mirs aufgeschrieben ...


Könnt ihr mir bitte irgendwie weiterhelfen =(****?
Ich wäre euch echt Dankbar 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Steffi =)


----------

